# The Creepy Thread



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

In the spirit of Halloween, we should start up a creepy thread! I don't know about you guys, but I love creeping myself out. Post pictures, stories, gifs, and videos that make you feel uneasy.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Night night......










Dat smile.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

DAMN IT! I know I get scared easily YET I STILL CLICKED THIS THREAD. I never learn...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I knew how to post a video from youtube. an abandoned state hospital


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes!

You rock.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sleep tight...


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Moar!!!










Amityville ghost boy


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweet dreams......


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I am gonna love this thread :hide


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I suspect some Redditing has been going on...? :teeth


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

CopadoMexicano said:


> If I knew how to post a video from youtube. an abandoned state hospital


Click on the youtube button on the right side of the toolbar. Make sure to only type in the part of the URL after the "=". It took me a while to understand it too.



TheFather said:


>


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This is one the best creepy stories I've read:

http://www.angelfire.com/trek/caver/index.html

It's fairly long but very engrossing.

There's also this great reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow, I thought this thread would be about "creepy" guys. This thread might be worse lol. NOOOO DOLLZZZ


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope, **** the ocean.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

^ OH GOD that movie..... >_>


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

This comic was pretty cool http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nope, **** the ocean.


Is that real? There's something that looks like a freaky old man in the bottom of the ocean?!



Kalliber said:


>


That's frightening....Tyra's crazy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey good one 
I'll be keeping an eye out for some creepy s hit now for this one 
Good work


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Favourite pasta:
http://www.creepypasta.com/gateway-of-the-mind/

http://www.scp-wiki.net/
other creepy ****.

Aaand some real life stuff
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident

Suicide Mouse:


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Oogly boogly!

I love this thread <3


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> This comic was pretty cool http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31


lol and there are a few others at the bottom of the page
http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=30&weekday=


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Aaand some real life stuff
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident


I remember my buddy telling me about this incident a few years ago... after he told me about it, I read about it quite a bit. One of the weirdest real life mysteries that I've ever come across! Pretty crazy when the only explanation is "a compelling natural force"


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

We need more posts! I dont really have anything to contribute right now :/


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Oh wow, I thought this thread would be about "creepy" guys. This thread might be worse lol. NOOOO DOLLZZZ







Also, I think you would appreciate this:



> *Mexico's Creepiest Tourist Destination: Island of the Dolls*
> 
> On a dark and creepy island in the canals of Xochimico near Mexico City sits what might be the world's strangest and scariest tourist attraction ever. However, this sad island was never meant to be a stop on tourists' holiday itineraries. The Island of the Dolls was dedicated to the lost soul of a poor little girl who met her fate too soon.
> 
> ...



































sebastian1 said:


> This comic was pretty cool http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31


YES! That's awesome. Too bad most of the other ones are in Japanese though.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> That's officially ****ed up.


Mad props to the artist who made the cake though, right? It's so real looking. I get sleeved out every time the top of the head is sliced off.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Malek said:


>


ED was SO overreated. I hated all the exposition


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nope, **** the ocean.


Creeeeeeeeepy squiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!






Also, I saw a GIF above from this channel, hope somebody enjoys. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DaywaltFearFactory


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Creeeeeeeeepy squiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, happy birthday tehuti, last time i saw your post you were 36....


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

TheFather said:


>


lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

BeautifulRuin said:


> lol


 appropriate for the occasion....lmao


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol omg farfegnugen, the king! "and meat and cheese, and meat and cheese..." First he gives him food to make him feel safe...that guy needs to run.


----------



## Floundr (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

WTF Disney? 











> The Sedlec Ossuary
> 
> The well-known story of the Bone Church ('Ossuary' to be more correct or 'Kostnice' in Czech) in Kutná Hora is that, in the 13th century, Jindřich, the abbot of Sedlec monastery, returned from a visit to Palestine with a pocketful of soil and sprinkled it on the cemetery surrounding the Chapel of All Saints.
> 
> This direct association with the holy land led to the graveyard becoming a sought after burial site among the aristocracy of Central Europe. At the time of the thirty years' war in the 17th century, the number of burials outgrew the space available, the older remains began to be exhumed and stored in the chapel, and it's estimated that the chapel now contains the bones of up to 40,000 people.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

look closely at this photo and you'll see it...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> look closely at this photo and you'll see it...


You son of a-!!!!! DAMN that got me good!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I found this site just last night, great if you have a short attention span! 

http://creepyblurbs.com/



> She sat alone in the dark, afraid. Someone put matches in her hand.





> Hearing a child's laugh is the best sound in the world. Unless it's 3AM and you don't have a child.





> It was my voice they heard. It wasn't me saying those words though.


Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

> This will probably get buried, but true story: When I was about 3 or 4, I had an imaginary "friend" named Jinn. She was an old lady who stayed in our backyard. Apparently, I talked about her all the time and told my parents not to let her inside. My parents freaked out so much they went to a Christian pastor, who told them that the name sounded Asian and he'd do some research on it. I guess the pastor had mentioned it to a Muslim friend who told him that in Islamic belief, a jinn is a demon that attaches itself to people or inanimate objects. As it turns out, my grandfather had brought home a hand carved table from Saudi Arabia during one of his military tours and gave it to my parents. They used it as a bar outside on the patio. My dad wanted to sell it, but the pastor said "burn it". They did, and I never spoke of the old lady again.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1ij302/_/cb550ql


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

creepy story I found a while back



> 'During the early hours of a rainy autumnal morning in 1958, a long-distance HGV driver named Harry Unsworth was driving his vehicle along the A38 motorway towards a depot in Cullompton, Devonshire, England, when he noticed the silhouette of a man about three hundred yards in front of him, standing in the middle of the road.
> Unsworth declerated his vehicle and stared beyond his busy windscreen wipers at the figure ahead. The stranger was middle-aged, with a mop of curly grey hair, and he wore a saturated grey raincoat. The man produced a torch from his pocket and flashed it at Unsworth, who responded by pulling his lorry up. Unsworth wound his sidewindow down to get a better look at the hitch-hiker.
> 
> The man stood there on the macadam, looking up at the driver with a dripping, expressionless face.
> ...


http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7917


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

mark101 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you beat me to it! I was going to post Pennywise the clown from IT too


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I need to watch a scary movie. Can you guys suggest some good scary movies?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I need to watch a scary movie. Can you guys suggest some good scary movies?


I just watched The Myst... Really creepy and depressing and that ending... Yikes.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You son of a-!!!!! DAMN that got me good!


lol i couldn't resist throwing something like that in this thread


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

sebastian1 said:


> This comic was pretty cool http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31












Now for some really scary stories


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

8.16spooky10⁴me


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

This is the creepiest music I have yet to hear in my whole life.






As for the creepiest place on earth, the best I've seen is takakanonuma park, in Japan. It's an abandoned amusement park, in a misty area. There's something uncomfortable about these colorful, joyful machines and buildings which are slowly eaten away by rust in a deserted area.























































I can't help but think of Silent Hill when watching these pictures - the Lakeside amusement park from the third installment of the series.












FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Now for some really scary stories


You mada****er!!! First one which actually made me jump!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I get so horrified by these little things, agh god... but I got through the entire thread without clicking on something else.

You guys really put some interesting stuff in here.



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Now for some really scary stories
> -


F*** f*** f*** I almost closed off my entire browser


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I found this site just last night, great if you have a short attention span!
> 
> http://creepyblurbs.com/
> 
> Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


The last man on Earth sat alone in a room. There was a knock on the door...



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ...


Lavender Town is my favorite! I'm particularly fond of the Dead Raticate Theory.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Schierke said:


> I just watched The Myst... Really creepy and depressing and that ending... Yikes.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> The Mist is no doubt a great monster flick, with great acting and packing a serious emotional punch. But scary? Not for me.
> 
> I hear The Conjuring was a ****ing nightmare. Have not watched it yet though. If you want jump scares, sounds like it's worth checking out.


thanks for the suggestions. I'll check those out


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Not so much creepy, but....
A classic story, read by the master of horror himself.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Glass Child said:


> F*** f*** f*** I almost closed off my entire browser


lol I almost flipped my laptop trying to scroll. :lol



JayDontCareEh said:


> Wow...that's actually kind of spooky.
> 
> Yet I can't seem to stop watching it...


reminds me of this similar vid;






oh yea and a reminder to you folks to not try cooking your mobile phone on halloween


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

3Spooky 5Me


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> This is the creepiest music I have yet to hear in my whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some amazing pictures in that post, man!  And that Sinister music again!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

2Spooky4U?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> 2Spooky4U?


#5 is...

Omg, that baby!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

read this comic, its a bit long, but its very interesting, i havent watched anything creepier than this ever, also goodbye sleep..
uzumaki (spiral)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Majestically creepy opening scene from Sinister.






And the popular, infamous lawnmower scene hehe








ItsEasierToRun said:


> 2Spooky4U?


The 2 last ones are from Mama. The last pic is such an overused but efficient trick in horror flicks hehe. I wonder what movie the 3 first images are taken from. If I had to take a guess I'd say Grave Encounters (I haven't seen it yet)?



FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Is this some kind of joke? I find this kid about as scary as I find Chucky... which is not at all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I wonder what movie the 3 first images are taken from. If I had to take a guess I'd say Grave Encounters (I haven't seen it yet)?


:clap
Gif 1 is from Grave Encounters 2
Gifs 2 and 3 are from Grave Encounters 1 :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sleep tight...


You, too...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> lawnmower scene hehe












Sinister is probably one of the only horror movies I've seen that* actually* scared me.. :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> This is the creepiest music I have yet to hear in my whole life.


I agree, that IS very creepy. :um It sounds like they're sharpening knives to filet someone at one point.  It reminded me of the one below. (I wonder if the same person/people composed both theme songs. ?) And I love the disgustingly twisted images that go along with the following one.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Night night......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is so disturbing. What's even worse is the first time I saw it was when it was attached to an article about the Russian Sleep Experiment, which makes it all the more unsettling. http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/russian-sleep-experiment


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Sinister is probably one of the only horror movies I've seen that* actually* scared me.. :b


:yes

Man, how can anybody not jump ouf of their seat when watching this specific scene in the movie theater?

I would've loved to post that slow-paced scene from V/H/S where the intruder is holding the camera in the hotel room, calmly looking at the couple, and then slowly taking a retractible knife out, pushing the button to draw the blade with a sharp "click". Loved that part! I'll follow your advice and watch the sequel btw. Perhaps even tonight!



CharmedOne said:


> I agree, that IS very creepy. :um It sounds like they're sharpening knives to filet someone at one point.  It reminded me of the one below. (I wonder if the same person/people composed both theme songs. ?) And I love the disgustingly twisted images that go along with the following one.


The images were probably creeping me out more than the music itself hehe. I hate it when they flash these horror images for a quarter of a second, it makes me cringe!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I would've loved to post that slow-paced scene from V/H/S where the intruder is holding the camera in the hotel room, calmly looking at the couple, and then slowly taking a retractible knife out, pushing the button to draw the blade with a sharp "click". Loved that part! I'll follow your advice and watch the sequel btw. Perhaps even tonight!














mark101 said:


>





















For some reason, I find the part where Leatherface slams that sliding door shut to be quite creepy :shock


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> That picture is so disturbing. What's even worse is the first time I saw it was when it was attached to an article about the Russian Sleep Experiment, which makes it all the more unsettling. http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/russian-sleep-experiment


Haha, the words "Russian experiment" being used together usually implies something horrifying lol. Being of Russian decent myself, I can attest that we have twisted minds :twisted


----------



## schitz0skittl3s (Sep 25, 2013)

So many excellently creepy things here. :twisted

I am a baby when it comes to watching scary stuff, but I love reading it. There are plenty of great reads on creepypasta and reddit's /nosleep


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> The images were probably creeping me out more than the music itself hehe. I hate it when they flash these horror images for a quarter of a second, it makes me cringe!


Me too! It's like they're giving us evil subliminal messages by doing that. "Kill your parents... Go buy a BigMac..."



mark101 said:


>


Yikes!!! *shudders* *passes out* *dies* *rots*


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I made the mistake of opening this thread while I was eating a bowl of chilli.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

derpresion said:


> read this comic, its a bit long, but its very interesting, i havent watched anything creepier than this ever, also goodbye sleep..
> uzumaki (spiral)


I can't view it. How disappointing. You piqued my interest.



Mr Bacon said:


> Majestically creepy opening scene from Sinister.
> 
> And the popular, infamous lawnmower scene hehe


Adding Sinister to my list of must see movies. Those clips are awesome!



CharmedOne said:


> That picture is so disturbing. What's even worse is the first time I saw it was when it was attached to an article about the Russian Sleep Experiment, which makes it all the more unsettling. http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/russian-sleep-experiment


The Russian Sleep Experiment is one of my favorite creepypastas.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha, the words "Russian experiment" being used together usually implies something horrifying lol. Being of Russian decent myself, I can attest that we have twisted minds :twisted


Both my parents' families are from that part of the world, too (Slovakia and Poland) so maybe I have some latent genetic predisposition for being intrigued by this stuff right now, lol. When you said this, I immediately thought of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnepropetrovsk_maniacs which seems like it should be a horror movie, but actually was a demented real-life murderous torture spree. Honestly surprised there ISN'T a movie about them yet.



Secretly Pretentious said:


> The Russian Sleep Experiment is one of my favorite creepypastas.


Had to google creepypasta, but now I really want that double-walled skull shotglass on creepypasta.com!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> Both my parents' families are from that part of the world, too (Slovakia and Poland) so maybe I have some latent genetic predisposition for being intrigued by this stuff right now, lol. When you said this, I immediately thought of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnepropetrovsk_maniacs which seems like it should be a horror movie, but actually was a demented real-life murderous torture spree. Honestly surprised there ISN'T a movie about them yet.
> 
> Had to google creepypasta, but now I really want that double-walled skull shotglass on creepypasta.com!


You'd probably really appreciate this then. It's clearly fake, but it certainly creeped me out.






Also, here's another creepypasta I really like:



> Candle Cove
> 
> NetNostalgia Forum - Television (local)
> 
> ...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


Why does this pic make me feel like I'm watching a Wayans Brothers' horror spoof of Molly Ringwald in Pretty in Pink? "Come over here and kiss me, Duckie!"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


>





CharmedOne said:


> Why does this pic make me feel like I'm watching a Wayans Brothers' horror spoof of Molly Ringwald in Pretty in Pink? "Come over here and kiss me, Duckie!"





mark101 said:


>


Mindreader. That's perfect. ROTFL!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> I made the mistake of opening this thread while I was eating a bowl of chilli.


I'm suddenly hungry


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


>


chris cunningham! I love his stuff, a lot of his work is considered dark or creepy. although he's always said that he views it as amusing or tries to make stuff which is humourous.
















gotta check out some of these horror films mentioned in here, they look pretty good.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Me.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

I always thought I looked pretty creepy in this shot of myself and my roommate as she attempted to snap a pic of her drink...I did it on purpose I swear!


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ^ Which one are you? Both people look a bit scary in that


Sorry, dude in background! Yea I guess she does as well.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Schierke said:


> This is one the best creepy stories I've read:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/trek/caver/index.html
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of LetsNotMeet? If you like nosleep I think you'd like it as well. Nosleep is fiction but LetsNotMeet is about real stories of being stalked, creeped, or having an encounter with a creepy individual.

http://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ugh, those real life stories give me the shivers.

And just when I thought my avatar was the prettiest girl on the block, I find this!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ​


​ Oh God, I'm gonna have nightmares!



mark101 said:


> ​



No, no, just NO!!! When my oldest cousin's son was in preschool, she was a really young mom whose husband was away from home a lot working undercover for really long hours, and their son got lice. So she went through the whole disgusting process to remove the lice and kill the eggs. But a bump appeared on the side of the boy's neck, and a few days later had gone from looking like a small pimple to an actual boil.

So, she was home all alone, it was dark outside, and she lanced it with a razor blade. And all these little lice babies went skittering out! uke AAAAHHHHGGGGHHHHHUUUUHHHGGGGGGHHHH!!!! I don't think my psyche would EVER recover! I hate bugs!!! They'd have to lock me up and shock me repeatedly and hope my brain would block the image!:fall​​


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

mark101 said:


>


This scares the living crap out of me because of a nightmare I had when I was little... :afr :afr :afr

Here's the video the GIF is from...






SOMEBODY KILL IT!! :cry


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Taaylah said:


> --


That. Is. SOOOO. ****ing creepy. The picture used in the video wasn't helping at all. If that ever happened to me I don't I would ever sleep. I probably wouldn't be able to relax without having some sort of weapon on me.


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

This thread


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

What's with all these images of Pennywise from 'It'? Have you guys all been traumatized when watching the movie when you were 5 years old?

And about these damn spiders...










Sleep tight... Man I'm happy I don't live in Australia!











mark101 said:


>


Not sure if hot... or disturbing.








shadeguy said:


>


Classic scene from the third installment.


tehuti88 said:


> This scares the living crap out of me because of a nightmare I had when I was little... :afr :afr :afr
> 
> Here's the video the GIF is from...
> 
> ...


I find this one rather amusing :lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

housebunny said:


> Is that real? There's something that looks like a freaky old man in the bottom of the ocean?!


Late response sorry*, yeah lol its some type of moray deep sea eel.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> I'd have to burn the boy, it's the only way to be certain


Yeah, it's highly likely she _did _ending up burning him. Along with all his clothes and stuffed animals. Never saw the poor kid after that. We always wondered what happened to him. I kinda miss the little devil...



tehuti88 said:


> This scares the living crap out of me because of a nightmare I had when I was little... :afr :afr :afr Here's the video the GIF is from...


Great nightmare story, Tehuti. I was riveted. And why are villians, serial killers, homicidal mental patients, and monsters always _smiling _for crying out loud! Talk about enjoying your work... (Ok, I'll admit it. That video did make me laugh. That _crazyeyes _smile!)



Mr Bacon said:


> And about these damn spiders...


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! Those spiders!  I'd move. :doorNot even stop to pack--just get the h-ll outta there! Or burn everything, like Mark101 suggested above. :afr

That makeup video was interesting--makes me wanna try it out to see if I can replicate it.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


>


 ​ opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn​


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Late response sorry*, yeah lol its some type of moray deep sea eel.


It's weird that it has no snout.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol:boogie


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


Is that the clown from the movie It? That was one of the only horror movies that scrared the crap out of me when I was a kid lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> This scares the living crap out of me because of a nightmare I had when I was little... :afr :afr :afr


Speaking of nightmares and dreams, here's how one ingenious dad is dealing with his son's dreams. Not creepy really, but I thought it was cool and sort of related http://randommization.com/2013/09/25/father-recreates-sons-imagination-in-photographs/#more-50602


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Jesus. Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!


I think you're right. I can't even look at it. I have to scroll by it really quick. And I could even look at the spiders nest (though not for long.:afr )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Jesus. Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!





SteinerOfThule said:


>





housebunny said:


> I think you're right. I can't even look at it. I have to scroll by it really quick. And I could even look at the spiders nest (though not for long.:afr )


Yuck, those spiders... *shivers uncontrollably* But I agree, I think the frenching cartoon is the creepiest. I might have one of the runner-ups for you, though.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

the block thing's a pedo


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

CharmedOne said:


> Speaking of nightmares and dreams, here's how one ingenious dad is dealing with his son's dreams. Not creepy really, but I thought it was cool and sort of related http://randommization.com/2013/09/25/father-recreates-sons-imagination-in-photographs/#more-50602


Cool! I wish I had the skills to do that, some of my dreams are incredibly out there. :teeth










I actually dream about this type of thing often. :lol



MrQuiet76 said:


>


That movie scared the crap out of me too. :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

When I first watched this movie, I was sitting like a foot away from the TV and this scared the hell out of me. Came out of ****ing nowhere.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

mark101 said:


>







It perplexes me, too. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


Oh. I printed out this exact still from the film and put it on my binder I had in high school lol.

----






edit: 
this is gross


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

My maggots in the soles picture got deleted? Im devastated.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ if nudity isn't allowed on here neither should gore or violent horror.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh god, that's so wrong.
> 
> Alien is one creepy ****ed up movie. That I love.


I second that! I was just about to say Charmed One, you are really good at this. Those are so....so....well I don't think I have a word that covers it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 29497


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry some of these are so huge.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


>


Omg! It's Jeff the Killer! :lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Bees are cute, aren't they?












Incompl said:


>


Why is this image so creepy? It's a just a blond chick in a wedding dress...

I think it's her frozen facial expression, akin to a doll, and her brutal mechanical head movements perhaps... brrr why is this getting at me.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> And about these damn spiders...





mark101 said:


> ​





Mr Bacon said:


> Bees are cute, aren't they?


The bugs! The bugs! They're crawling all over me! That's it! I'm officially scarred for life. :/


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> Sorry some of these are so huge.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've been meaning to watch that flick.


What's the name again? If I remember well, it's a somewhat absurd movie with no clear plot which was created purely from an artistic mindset, reling on creepy images. I'm not sure I can feel enticed enough to watch all the way. Movies which don't make sense tend to bore me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've been meaning to watch that flick.


Don't! It's disgusting.. It's not a movie, it's just the same distorted sounds on a loop played to some seriously ****ed up, ritualistic footage..

But if curiosity gets the better of you, it's called "Begotten"..


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yup that's the one. I'm intrigued. I'm into creepy ****, and it sounds like my kind of creepy.
> 
> I suspect it'll be pretty nonsensical though, yeah. We'll see if I like it anyway.


I tried watching it on YouTube but it was pretty jumbled and repetitive and difficult to make out (*really* grainy, juddering visuals), so I ended up getting bored and skipping through most of it. If I hadn't read the summary on Wikipedia I'd've never known what was even going on.

Too bad since "God Killing Himself" (the image linked to earlier) is pretty creepy in a way I like. :/


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The movie that I will probably never watch is the human centipede. It just seems way too creepy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I mostly just find the premise disgusting. Why would I waste my time watching something like that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunno if this list is good enough but http://www.trulydisturbing.com/2013/05/27/disturbings-top-10-disturbing-movies-time/

I guess it can be considered creepy too.

Heh no, it wouldn't be complete without mentioning Martyrs.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the shock factor films, theres usually a slew of them that come along to cash in on the idea of being as morally outrageous as possible. a lot of them are a waste of time and the shock thing is the only thing they have going for them, just looking at creditable movie reviews and sites I will pass up most ones that have less than 50% score,unless I really want to see it, or the user score is very high. most of the shock value ones don't even score as mediocre, some even below it. check out some good quality classic horror movies that have a decent story, good directing and quality cast etc.

as for begotten, I checked it out ages ago. think it mainly relies on the users imagination and the idea of suggestion. at face value and taking it for what it is ,its not scary or creepy or even that violent. you have to be able to really analyse it to get the sort of idea of whats going on that people suggest with their interpretations. any film where you have to work that hard to work out any artistic value is kind of waste of time for the general movie watcher imo and I feel its kind of questionable to its artistic validity. but then its kind of an arthouse style film anyway and probably wouldn't appeal to most.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Eh, yeah, it's not really that scary.

Cannibal Holocaust on the other hand......:no


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> The movie that I will probably never watch is the human centipede. It just seems way too creepy.


I've seen it, not as bad as I thought it would be, isn't their a sequel?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sleepaway Camp, spoilers-----> little girl with a penis kills people, kinda creepy right? :/


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sleepaway Camp, spoilers-----> little girl with a penis kills people, kinda creepy right? :/


Happens all the time in Thailand mate. Not creepy at all :|


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Iwantham said:


> Happens all the time in Thailand mate. Not creepy at all :|


Soooooooo ur telling me there's little girls with penises who happen to kill people in Thailand :/


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I won't be watching Begotten, either. Seems dull despite the over-the-top ugly forms and some gore. It is not really a film, more of some experimental project i suppose.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

This is nice:


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Soooooooo ur telling me there's little girls with penises who happen to kill people in Thailand :/


In a nutshell, yes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ned flanders ^^^ : DDDDDD


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


>


I need a bodyguard just like that (the right one)


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


>


Ooooooooh kawaiiiiiii! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure if cute or disturbing...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

​


Secretly Pretentious said:


> Not sure if cute or disturbing...


I vote cute.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> ​
> I vote cute.


In a _'reprogramming a teddy bear's personality via surgery'_ kind of way...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> In a _'reprogramming a teddy bear's personality via surgery'_ kind of way...


Precisely. 

Somehow the phrase "crotch unicorn" is staying with me... My personality has probably just been reprogrammed to see all those things inside a teddy bear from now on...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twisted song :twisted


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought this was pretty creepy.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Try listening to that with your headphones on x_x


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

LilyDelia said:


> Try listening to that with your headphones on x_x


Hahaha, I love that sound. I'd get a rush when that came on in the dark in the theater.

You'd really hate the first part of this, then...


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That bottom one is pretty ****ed up, in spite of the clearly old school effects. Have an idea what it's from?


I think that's from Poltergiest.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

not creepy but gore:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


>


 Hmm, this one of them fellas that keep on posting anti women threads?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

There's something really disturbing about this.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


>


:lol


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

aha ^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tornado sirens in Chicago. I love that moment when something is happening outside and all of a sudden the internet and your life plans don't matter so much. For a brief moment, you are living in the now: A human animal in survival mode:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oppenheimer: the man who created the atomic bomb:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Tornado sirens in Chicago. I love that moment when something is happening outside and all of a sudden the internet and your life plans don't matter so much. For a brief moment, you are living in the now: A human animal in survival mode:


I know exactly what you mean. I've been in a life threatening situation before and suddenly nothing matters and my SA disappears. You also become instantly bonded to and comforted by the presence of the person next to you. If that makes sense?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I've been in a life threatening situation before and suddenly nothing matters and my SA disappears. You also become instantly bonded to and comforted by the presence of the person next to you. If that makes sense?


That's why scary movies are the cliche date movies, your body can't tell the difference between what's real and what's not so while being scared with your date you feel a little closer afterwards.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> There's something really disturbing about this.


That is so awesome! I love creepy abandoned places like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> That's why scary movies are the cliche date movies, your body can't tell the difference between what's real and what's not so while being scared with your date you feel a little closer afterwards.


Now that is smart thinking right there.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

That's no moss:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Inhumanoids=best cartoon of all time


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a ridiculous fear of clown. That photos gave me a head cold


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


>


I always liked that scene. So out of place and weird.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Does anyone know what this is from?


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Wanna hear something thing really creepy?

Ready..........?



















Your tax return is due


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Is this a movie?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mattmc said:


> Is this a movie?


Silent Hill: Revelation


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Silent Hill: Revelation


Oh okay. Man I have a bad memory because I saw that in theater. Should watch it again sometime. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone's seen _My Neighbor Totoro_, there's  a theory that the movie references a famous murder case. There are a few things that are eerily similar, so if you think about them too much, it might change how you see the movie. It's pretty creepy.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

http://izismile.com/2013/02/22/some_of_the_strangest_people_in_the_world_64_pics.html

^ that's not strange that's just crazy! lol

okay, moving on

the creepiest, ... is barbie.



she never blinks o.o


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------

